

Ballmer says Microsoft intends to become industry leader in cloud computing - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/12/AR2010071205166.html?wprss=rss_technology

======
marssaxman
Ballmer says a lot of things. It has been years since Microsoft has
successfully followed through on its intent to become a leader of some new
industry. Even the Xbox, after ten years of investment, barely shows up on
Microsoft's balance sheet, and I can't think of anything they've launched
since that has had comparable success.

